# High Staked Picks



## Beto (Jan 19, 2019)

I Will post only high staked Bets.
if are you interest for more Picks (message me)
Good Luck at any follower...


----------



## maumg (Jan 19, 2019)

good luck


----------



## Beto (Jan 20, 2019)

Awaiting the 3rd....


----------



## Beto (Jan 20, 2019)

* 2 Cashed - 1 Void (82" Min.)  
Enjoy your profits at every follower...*

*For more High Stake Matches just message me...*


----------



## Beto (Jan 22, 2019)

I Will post only high staked Bets.
if are you interest for more Picks (message me)
Good Luck at any follower...:


----------



## Beto (Jan 23, 2019)

If are you interest for more Picks (message me)
Good Luck at any follower...


----------



## maumg (Jan 23, 2019)

We just play European Major Leagues


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 24, 2019)

How about this? is this ok? i'm certain that tottenham can defeat chelsea,


----------



## maumg (Jan 24, 2019)

How its possible that Tottenham can beat Chelsea without several first team players.


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 25, 2019)

maumg said:


> How its possible that Tottenham can beat Chelsea without several first team players.


My bad, Lol. i'm really need to know what i'm betting on plus i need to know more on predictions.


----------



## Beto (Jan 31, 2019)

$212,000 just placed on Pats -2.5 -106 


Any comment ?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 31, 2019)

Which bookmaker is this, I cant recognize the ticket.


----------



## Beto (Jan 31, 2019)

Its not Bookmaker, it’s Sports411 which is the credit side through agents of CRIS/Bookmaker

It is not my ticket


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 31, 2019)

Well, someone might have balls of steel to bet so much money.


----------



## Beto (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Beto (Feb 3, 2019)

For more bets...(message me)





						Real-Bettors.com – The only way to win…!
					






					real-bettors.com
				




Good Luck at any follower


----------



## Beto (Feb 4, 2019)

Beto said:


> View attachment 777


----------



## Beto (Feb 27, 2019)

Good Luck !


----------



## Beto (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice Day, Enjoy your profits any follower...


----------



## Beto (Feb 28, 2019)

Good Luck at any follower...


----------



## Beto (Feb 28, 2019)

Cashed also...!


----------



## Beto (Feb 28, 2019)

Good Luck !


----------



## Beto (Mar 1, 2019)

Enjoy your profits at any follower...


----------



## Beto (Mar 1, 2019)

Later our Basket High stake Bet
Good Luck !


----------



## Beto (Mar 1, 2019)

Easy....


----------



## Beto (Mar 1, 2019)

This is for tomorrow, take it us soon possible you can, the odd will drop rapidly and it is not possible to find nowhere. Kawkab Marrakech with a lot problems


----------



## Beto (Mar 1, 2019)

Good Luck !


----------



## Beto (Mar 2, 2019)

Cashed...!!!


----------



## Beto (Mar 2, 2019)

Good Luck !


----------



## Beto (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Beto (Mar 3, 2019)

Yesterday we had a lost day after many victories in row..

Today i will post our secodly choice Picks ...







Everyone need our High Stake Pick with 500.00 Euro bet stake just contact me.

Good Luck at any follower..!


----------



## Beto (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Beto (Mar 3, 2019)

USA / NCAA /Basketball


----------



## Beto (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Beto (Mar 4, 2019)

USA / NCAA / Basketaball

G.L.


----------



## Beto (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Beto (Mar 5, 2019)

Any comment ???   
Any one need Picks like that ....contact me


----------



## Beto (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi,
here we are today...





















Good Luck at any follower ...!


----------



## Beto (Mar 6, 2019)

For today bets contact me...
to my email :  ektelestis73@yahoo.gr

Enhoy your profits at any follower... (No more FREE Picks The provings expires)


----------



## Beto (Mar 6, 2019)

Beto said:


> View attachment 855
> 
> View attachment 856
> 
> ...


Picks Updated, contact me...


----------



## Beto (Mar 7, 2019)

i will release one more FOR FREE












Good Luck at any follower...! Lets get another one"W" tonight!


----------



## Beto (Mar 7, 2019)

We did it again...
Engly your profits at any follower here.




















For any question contact us to our web site email:  info@real-bettors.com
Soon our website will be updated again  http://real-bettors.com

Hoping to see you on board soon...


----------



## Beto (Mar 7, 2019)

Our today Picks updated
==>  info@real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Mar 8, 2019)

Our sucesses continued















Our web site updated ....can you visit and for any question email us
(Our prices are acceptable for everyone) 






						Real-Bettors.com – The only way to win…!
					






					real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Mar 8, 2019)

Soccer Pick updated ===>  http://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm releasing another one High stake Basketball Pick












For more Picks visit our website :  http://real-bettors.com

G.L.


----------



## Beto (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi,
early our first pick for today...






next Pick 1000.00+ bet stake will be later 
contact me: info@real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Mar 14, 2019)

Enjoy your profits at asny folower...






Are you a real bettor ?
Are you interest for Picks like that ?
contact me:  info@real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Mar 14, 2019)

Our today 1rst Pick







More Picks email us:  info@real-bettors.com 

G.L.


----------



## Beto (Mar 14, 2019)

Beto said:


> Our today 1rst Pick
> 
> View attachment 892
> 
> ...


----------



## Beto (Mar 20, 2019)

*You want to be a part of victories like that ?*

Contact us:  info@real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Mar 22, 2019)

Good Luck !


----------



## Beto (Mar 29, 2019)

Take it us singles also..
(more plays at :  info@real-bettors.com
G.L.


----------



## Beto (Mar 30, 2019)

Singles  & Parlay cashed.
Enjoy your profits at any follower. 

For more Picks contact us:  info@real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Apr 22, 2019)

Anyone interesting for next Pick ? message me....


----------



## Beto (Apr 26, 2019)

Anyone interesting for next Pick ? message me.... 

P.S. Only seriusly high rollers bettors


----------



## Beto (Apr 30, 2019)

Our today high stake Pick for free






For any querry/questions feel free to message me.

Good Luck at any follower...


----------



## Beto (May 1, 2019)

Beto said:


> Our today high stake Pick for free
> 
> View attachment 999
> 
> ...


----------



## Beto (May 1, 2019)

*Our yesterday Paid Pick result:*


----------



## Beto (May 1, 2019)

Bellow our today FREE Pick:






For today PAID Pick (VIP) message me...
Good Luck !


----------



## Beto (May 2, 2019)

Another one easy victory...
For our today Pick messagge me...


----------



## Beto (May 3, 2019)

successes continued....












*Free Pick for today:*






Anyone is interest for our today PAID Pick message me. 

Please only reliable bettors

G.L.


----------



## Beto (May 3, 2019)

Another one easy victory...







For our today high stake Pick message me...


----------



## Beto (May 4, 2019)

Free Pick for today (04.05.2019)






Anyone is interesting about more Picks message me:  info@real-bettors.com

Please only seriusly investors


----------



## Beto (May 5, 2019)

We did it again, another one victory you received for free. (fourth in a row)







Our today Pick is active for today. Hurry up...... possibilities to win is up 85%

Message me here or to our website email: info@real-bettors.com

Have a nice day !


----------



## Beto (May 6, 2019)

Anyone seriusly bettor needs Pick like that;











Message me here or to our websit email: info@real-bettors.com
Today Pick is Active...


----------



## Beto (May 7, 2019)

We did it again, another one bet cashed yesterday.











Our today Pick confirmed and is active.
for more info message me or email us to : info@real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 9, 2019)

*Hi,*
another one easy Victory for us yesterday with Mil.Bucks -8,5 on NBA
*Only for few days we offer a Trial period 15 days for only 75.00 Euro*
 We garantee profits and Ratio success +70%

 So well...hurry up ! (info@real-bettors.com)


----------



## betcatalog (May 10, 2019)

This year, St Etienne has been a great champion, and especially lately it is by far the most formidable team of Shabiona. Proof, the four consecutive wins in the championship, which brought it just to -1 from the third Lion, which leads to the Champions League qualifiers. Against her has a tough rival today and namely the fifth Montpellier, where she tries her undefeated. However, with the "coronation" forum this time they can add their fifth consecutive three-pointer to the championship
*AS SAINT ETIENNE vs HSC MONTPELLIER @@ AS SAINT ETIENNE, odds 1.65*


----------



## Beto (May 11, 2019)

Anyone looking for Picks like that contact me....







About our regular service can you visit our website 






						Real-Bettors.com – The only way to win…!
					






					real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 11, 2019)

Another one easy victory today us we expected. 












For info about our service contact us: info@real-bettors.com

or visit to check our web site :  https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 12, 2019)

Hi,

our daily Pick updated.
Anyone is interesting contact us:  info@real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 13, 2019)

*Enjoy your profits at any buyer...*













Are you interest ? 
contact us : info@real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 14, 2019)

After 2 bud results,we come back on victories !!

http://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 15, 2019)

Any Comment ?

https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 16, 2019)

FREE MLB Picks







For regular Soccer Pick visit our web site:  https://real-bettors.com

or email us:  info@real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 17, 2019)

Paid Pick for FREE






G.L. 






						Real-Bettors.com – The only way to win…!
					






					real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 18, 2019)

*Hi,*
easy victory yesterday for us, enjoy your profits at any Member.

*Important announcement*
Great Offer only for this weekend.
Anyone of the new visitors where want to test your service,the price will be only 120.00 Euro for a Monthly Memberchip.
We guarantee profits and a ratio success +65%
*(Hurry up, contact us as soon possible you can)*

*https://real-bettors.com*

*Our yesterday Paid Pick & Result*


----------



## Beto (May 18, 2019)

Beto said:


> *Hi,*
> easy victory yesterday for us, enjoy your profits at any Member.
> 
> *Important announcement*
> ...



*Our today Paid Pick & Result




*


----------



## Beto (May 18, 2019)

FREE Pick for tonight:






https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 19, 2019)

*Hi,*
easy victory yesterday for us, enjoy your profits at any Member.

*Important announcement*
 Great Offer only for this weekend.
Anyone of the new visitors where want to test your service,the price will be only 120.00 Euro for a Monthly Memberchip.
 We guarantee profits and a ratio success +65%
*(Hurry up, contact us as soon possible you can)*

*https://real-bettors.com*

*Our yesterday Paid Pick & Result* 







*FREE Pick for today:*






*Hurry up...our offer is valid until tonight*

*https://real-bettors.com*


----------



## Beto (May 20, 2019)

Our Offer is valid untill tonight

Hurry up....

*https://real-bettors.com*


----------



## Beto (May 20, 2019)

Beto said:


> View attachment 1051
> 
> 
> View attachment 1052
> ...



https://real-bettors.com
FREE Pick


----------



## Beto (May 21, 2019)

*Hi,
again over 70% success rate.
157 Members cashed our bet on Norkoping yesterday.(*Enjoy your profits guys !!!)

Are you still outside ?
*
Our yesterday Paid Pick & Result




*






Our regular service result can you see on our web site

Click/visit here to check:  https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 21, 2019)

Beto said:


> *Hi,
> again over 70% success rate.
> 157 Members cashed our bet on Norkoping yesterday.(*Enjoy your profits guys !!!)
> 
> ...


Our today Pick updated..


----------



## Beto (May 22, 2019)

*Hi,
fifth victory in a row for all of us here in Real Bettors Members Club
Us result our* *162 Members cashed another one bet easy yesterday. *(Enjoy your profits guys !!!)
Are you still outside ?

Our offer already expires,but we have made some small changes to our prices.
Anyone of you is interesting contact us for more info....

Don't waste anymore time,we guarantee profits and a positive rate success +65% on average odd 1.90 per Pick

*Our yesterday Paid Pick & Result





*






Our regular service result can you see on our web site

Click/visit here to check:  https://real-bettors.com


Hoping to hearing you soon..

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)

Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 22, 2019)

FREE Pick






more Picks at https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 23, 2019)

Hi,
yesterday we lost after 5 victories in a row but not worrying because we have excellent results and for this Month;

Our offer already expires,but we have made some small changes to our prices.
Price for Monthly Subscription will be at 75.00 Euro (only for every new Member need to check our service)
Anyone of you is interesting contact us for more info....

Don't waste anymore time,we guarantee profits and a positive rate success +65% on average odd 1.90 per Pick

*Our yesterday Paid Pick & Result





*






Our regular service result can you see on our web site

Click/visit here to check:  https://real-bettors.com


Hoping to hearing you soon..

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)

Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 24, 2019)

Hi,
we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to *check* 

take a look to our Livescores and Forum also



P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)

Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 25, 2019)

*You want to be a part of our successes ?
May
15 WIN – 2 VOID – 7 LOST = 68,18% Rate Success*



Hi,
*today we sent you our Regular Pick from Basic Plan service for FREE*
Good Luck !






Also we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to *check*

take a look to our Livescores and Forum also



P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)

Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (May 26, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
May
15 WIN – 2 VOID – 7 LOST = 68,18% Rate Success*



Hi,
*today we sent you our Regular Pick from Basic Plan service for FREE*
Good Luck !

*26.05.2019* 
===============================
*Country:* Czech Rep, Liga 1
*Time:* 15:00 CET
*Match:* Plzen - Ostrava
*Bet on: Home -0,75
Average Odd:* @ 1.86
===============================
Yesterday Results:

*Basic Plan Pick*






*Premium Pick






Also we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to check

take a look to our Livescores and Forum also

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)





Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com*


----------



## Beto (May 28, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!                        
 

 View this email in your browser 
 












 



 

 


 *Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*


 

 

*Hi mate,
 here we are, below our today Prediction.*
 

 

*28.05.2019*
===============================
*Country:* Sweden,Allsvenskan
*Time:* 19:00 CET
*Match: *Malmoe FF - Sundsvall
*Bet on: Home -1,5
Average Odd:* @ 1.85
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com
 


Check it on our Web site​


----------



## Beto (May 31, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!                        
 

 View this email in your browser 
 












 



 

 


 *Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*


 

 

*Hi mate,
 here we are, below our today Prediction.*
 

 

*31.05.2019*
===============================
*Country:* Ireland,Division 1
*Time:* 20:45 CET
*Match: *Athlone - Limerick
*Bet on: Away 
Average Odd:* @ 1.86
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com
 


Check it on our Web site​


----------



## Beto (Jun 1, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!

View this email in your browser




















*Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*




*Hi mate,
here we are, below our today Prediction.*



*01.06.2019* 
===============================
*Country:* Norway,Div 3, Group 5
*Time:* 16:00 CET
*Match: *Brumunddal - Ranheim 2
*Bet on: Home +1 
Average Odd:* @ 2.12
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com



Check it on our Web site​


----------



## Beto (Jun 1, 2019)

View this email in your browser




















*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
May
23 WIN – 2 VOID – 11 LOST = 67,64% Rate Success*



Hi,
*Any Comment ??*
enjoy your profits for another one day at every subscriber.


Today  Resuts
*Premium Pick Result:*






*Regular Pick Result:*
















Also we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to *check*

take a look to our Livescores and Forum also

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)



Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 3, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!

View this email in your browser




















*Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*




*Hi mate,
here we are, below our today Prediction.*



*03.06.2019* 
===============================
*Country:* Finland,Ykkonen
*Time:* 17:30 CET
*Match: *KTP - MuSa
*Bet on: Away +0,75 
Average Odd:* @ 1.97
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com



Check it on our Web site​


----------



## bestspinner (Jun 3, 2019)

Any tips for today?


----------



## Beto (Jun 3, 2019)

Today we lost, tomorrow the next one


----------



## Beto (Jun 4, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!

View this email in your browser




















*Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*




*Hi mate,
here we are, below our today Prediction.*



*04.06.2019* 
===============================
*Country:* World CUP U20
*Time:* 17:30 CET
*Match: *France u20 - Usa u20
*Bet on: BTTS (G/G) 
Average Odd:* @ 2.20
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com



Check it on our Web site​


----------



## Beto (Jun 4, 2019)

https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 5, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!

View this email in your browser





















*Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*




*Hi mate,
here we are, below our today Prediction.*



*05.06.2019* 
===============================
*Country:* Germany,Oberliga Play Offs
*Time:* 19:00 CET
*Match: *Alzenau - Stutt. Kickers
*Bet on: Away +0,25 
Average Odd:* @ 1.94
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com



Check it on our Web site​


----------



## Beto (Jun 6, 2019)

View this email in your browser




















*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
Juni
8 WIN – 0 VOID – 2 LOST = 80,00% Rate Success*



Hi
successes continued for another one day.
2 victories yesterday hoping you had follow our Regular pick and you get some profits.
*Anyone of you need our today Premium Pick is already active  just reply us.*

For today we choose to show you for ANOTHER ONE TIME our *Regular Pick for Free*







*Premium Pick Result:*






*Regular Pick Result:*







Also we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to *check*

take a look to our Livescores and Forum also

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)



Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com




Check it​


----------



## Beto (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi
we don't have anything to say,our results us can you see below to full screen where talking for us.
*We have to say only this,enjoy your profits guys at anyone of you followed  our free regular picks the last 2 days.*


*Premium Pick Result:*






*Regular Pick Result:*












https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 9, 2019)

https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 9, 2019)

*Premium Pick (Max Bet)*














https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 10, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!

View this email in your browser




















*Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*




*Hi 
we show you  below our today Regular Prediction for FREE.*



*10.06.2019* 
===============================
*Country:* Finland,Ykkonen
*Time:* 17:30 CET
*Match: *KTP - TPS
*Bet on: Over 2,5
Average Odd:* @ 1.94
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com



Check it on our Web site​


----------



## Beto (Jun 10, 2019)

https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 12, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!

View this email in your browser




















*Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*




*Hi ,
Our today Regular Prediction For FREE.*



*





12.06.2019* 
===============================
*Country:* Brasil.Serie A
*Time:* 00:15 CET
*Match: *Botafogo RJ - Gremio
*Bet on: Home +0,25
Average Odd:* @ 1.83
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com



Check it on our Web site​


----------



## rasheldream (Jun 13, 2019)

Beto said:


> I Will post only high staked Bets.
> if are you interest for more Picks (message me)
> Good Luck at any follower...
> 
> View attachment 747


send me boss


----------



## Beto (Jun 25, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!

View this email in your browser




















*Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*




*Hi*
our today Regular Prediction





*





25.06.2019* 
*Country:* Sweden Cup
*Time:* 19:00 CET
*Match: *IFK Lulea - Umea FC
*Bet on: Away Double Chance (X2)
Average Odd:* @ 2.15
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com



Check it on our Web site​


----------



## Beto (Jun 28, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!                        
 

 View this email in your browser 
 












 



 

 


 *Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*


 

 

*Hi *
our today Regular Prediction for FREE
 

 



*





 28.06.2019
Country:* Ireland,Div 1
*Time:* 20:45 CET
*Match: *Limerick - Shelbourne
*Bet on: Home +0,5
Average Odd:* @ 2.00
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 29, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!                        
 

 View this email in your browser 
 












 



 

 


 *Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*


 

 

*Hi ,*
our today Regular Prediction for Free
 

 





*29.06.2019
Country:* Moldova 1
*Time:* 17:00 CET
*Match: *Dinamo Auto - Codru Lozova
*Bet on: Over 2,5
Average Odd:* @ 1.85
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 29, 2019)

Real-Bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2019)

View this email in your browser




















*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
June
44 WIN – 2 VOID – 24 LOST = 65,00% Rate Success*



Hi,
Our today *2* *Max Bet & 1 Regular Picks* *Updated.*

*Important Anouncement*
After many request,we decide to give you a discount of 25% for Monthly subscription to our service.
So well...
*1 Month to Regular Predictions* Service Subscription from 299.00 to 225.00 Euro
*1 Month to Max Bets (Premium)* Predictions for only 750.00 Euro

*P.S.* 2nd choice Packagge includes both of our service (Max Bets & Regular Picks)

*This Great Offer will be Valid only for the current weekend (until 30/06/2019 - 22:00)*

*Hurry up...!!!!*











Also we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to *check*

take a look to our Livescores and Money also

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)



Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2019)

https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jul 7, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!

View this email in your browser




















*Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*




*Hi,*
our today Regular Prediction for Free










*07.07.2019* 
*Country:* Equador, Div 1
*Time:* 01:00 CET
*Match: *Emelec - Aucas
*Bet on: Home 
Average Odd:* @ 1.83
===============================

Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jul 8, 2019)

Real-Bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jul 9, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
July
10 WIN – 0 VOID – 3 LOST = 76,92% Rate Success*



Hi,
*One Victory (Max Bet) & One lost (Regular Pick) yesterday.*
*For today we sent you our Regular Pick for FREE*






*Subscribe today and start be a part of our success, start grow your betting accounts from your first membership day
Today Predictions Updated ,  Hurry up...!!!!

Yesterday Max Bet Result*






*Yesterday Regular Pick Result*












Also we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to *check*

take a look to our Livescores and Money also

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)



Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jul 9, 2019)

Real-Bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jul 10, 2019)

View this email in your browser




















*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
July
12 WIN – 0 VOID – 3 LOST = 80,00% Rate Success*



Hi,
*we did it again....
One Victory (Max Bet) & One Victory (Regular Pick) yesterday.*
*For today and last time we sent you our Regular Pick again for FREE*






*Subscribe today and start be a part of our success, start grow your betting accounts from your first membership day
Today Predictions Updated ,  Hurry up...!!!!

Yesterday Max Bet Result*






*Yesterday Regular Pick Result*












Also we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to *check*

take a look to our Livescores and Money also

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)



Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jul 11, 2019)

View this email in your browser





















*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
July
13 WIN – 0 VOID – 4 LOST = 76,47% Rate Success*



Hi,
*we would like to inform you that, our Great discount 25% will expires tonight,
untill 11/07/2019 at 23:00 & only for Regular Picks Package to 225.00 Euro from 299.00 Euro

Subscribe today and start be a part of our success, start grow your betting accounts from your first membership day
Today Predictions will Update later  ,  Hurry up...!!!!

Yesterday Max Bet Result*






*Yesterday Regular Pick Result*












Also we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to *check*

take a look to our Livescores and Money also

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)



Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jul 13, 2019)

View this email in your browser




















*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
July
16 WIN – 0 VOID – 5 LOST = 76,19% Rate Success*



Hi,
we did it again and our Successes Continued for another one day.
11 Victories in a row to our Premium Picks service (Max Bets) for this Month without a lost yet...

Any comment ?
Are you still outside ?

*Today Predictions already updated  ,  Hurry up...!!!!

Yesterday Max Bet Result:*






*Yesterday Regular Pick Result:*













Also we would like to inform you about Important changes to our service

Click here to *check*

take a look to our Livescores and Money also

P.S. For any querry/question dont hasitate to contact us (info@real-bettors.com)



Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Jul 31, 2019)

View this email in your browser




















*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
July
35 WIN – 0 VOID – 18 LOST = 66,03% Rate Success*



Hi mate,
last day of the Month with again great results for everyone in our Members Club.
Our Results can you check to our web site: https://real-bettors.com
Any Comment ? Are you still outside ?

*Today Predictions already updated,  anyone of you interested so  Hurry up...!!!!
*











All the best and hav a nice day !





Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com


----------



## Beto (Aug 2, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
July
36 WIN – 0 VOID – 19 LOST = 66,00% Rate Success*



Hi mate,
we would like to inform you that...Our today Predictions altrady updated.
Our analytical Results can you check to our web site: https://real-bettors.com
Any Comment ? Are you still outside ?

*Anyone of you interested to join  Hurry up...!!!!*







All the best and hav a nice day !





Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com




Check it​


----------



## Beto (Aug 15, 2019)

View this email in your browser




















*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
July
36 WIN – 0 VOID – 19 LOST = 66,00% Rate Success*




*Hi,
For today we sent you all our Basic Plan Picks for FREE
Good Luck !
















Country: Europe League

Time: 20:45 CET
Match: Rangers - Midtjylland
Bet on: Both Teams To Score & Over 2,5
Average Odd: @ 1.87

==============================
Country: Europe League

Time: 20:45 CET
Match: Braga - Brondby
Bet on: Both Teams To Score & Over 2,5
Average Odd: @ 1.85

==============================

Country: Europe League

Time: 18:45 CET
Match: Spartak Moscow - Thun
Bet on: Both Teams To Score & Over 2,5
Average Odd: @ 1.89

Important announcement
 for every new subscrimber need to test our service we offer untill 31/08/2019 subscription at both of our service (Max Bets & Regular Picks service) at the price only 550.00 Euro / 1 Month
More info contact us !







we would like to inform you also  that...Our today Predictions altrady updated.
Our analytical Results can you check to our web site: https://real-bettors.com
Any Comment ? Are you still outside ?

All the best and hav a nice day !





Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com
*



Check it​


----------



## Beto (Aug 19, 2019)

View this email in your browser




















*Real-Bettors.com*
* The Only Way To Win...!*




*You want to be a part of our successes ?
July
36 WIN – 0 VOID – 19 LOST = 66,00% Rate Success*



*Hi,
the last time we sent you our Basic Plan 3 Picks for FREE and all won.
for today we sent you again our Basic Plan Pick for free and last time.

If you want Picks like that with high ratio success and garantee profits then join in our service today.*








*Important announcement*
 for every new subscrimber need to test our service we offer untill 31/08/2019 subscription at both of our service (Max Bets & Regular Picks service) at the price only 550.00 Euro / 1 Month
More info contact us !

We would like to inform you also  that...Our today Predictions altrady updated.
Our analytical Results can you check to our web site: https://real-bettors.com
Any Comment ? Are you still outside ?

All the best and hav a nice day !





Best Regards
Real Bettors Team
https://real-bettors.com




Check it​


----------



## Beto (Aug 20, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!                        
 

 View this email in your browser 
 












 



 

 


 *Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*


 

 

*Hi mate,*
our today  Regular Prediction
 

 







*19.08.2019*

*Country:* Europe,CL
*Time:* 21:00 CET
*Match:* LASK Linz - Club Brugge
*Bet on: Both Teams To Score 
Average Odd:* @ 1.88
==============================
Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com
 


Check it on our Web site​


----------



## Beto (Aug 22, 2019)

*Real-Bettors.com*
The only way to Win...!

View this email in your browser




















*Regular Picks*
*Basic service Plan*




*Hi,*
our today  Regular Prediction

















*22.08.2019
Country:* Europa League
*Time:* 21:00 CET
*Match:* Torino - Golves
*Bet on: Both Teams To Score
Average Odd:* @ 2.02
==============================

*Country:* Europa League
*Time:* 17:00 CET
*Match:* Ararat Armenia - Dudelange
*Bet on: Away +0,25 
Average Odd:* @ 1.86
==============================
*Country:* Europa League
*Time:* 20:45 CET
*Match:* Celtic - AIK Stokcholm
*Bet on: Both Teams To Score 
Average Odd:* @ 2.63
==============================

*FREE Picks*
we sent you and 2 free Picks (mabe help you more your today game)
P.S. That 2 Picks we dont calculate in our Web site list









Best Wishes & Good Luck !
Sotiris
Real-Bettors.com



Check it on our Web site​


----------



## Beto (Sep 9, 2020)

Someone need MAX Bets like that ... check here  https://t.me/Real_Bettors


----------

